# Official 2013- CC Vag Com VCDS Thread



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

So I am not qualified to do this but am giving it a try as I know the community will help out.
Trying to compile a list of things that we can do to our 2013 and up CCs with VagCom. I am sure most will apply to pre 13's as well

Windows & Sunroof open and close via key fob
Found in [Coding - 07]
Windows up via remote Comfort Operation (via Remote Control) 
Uncheck the box for "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
Check the box for "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "Closing sunroof via remote control active"



Auto close of window and sunroof when rain is sensed


Emergency taillight blinking (warning) upon engagement of ABS
Comfort Turn signals
Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose the number of flashes and Save.
Coding may apply to this setting in some cases.


DRL off/on option added to MFI lighting options


Convenience turn signal now flashes 5 times instead of 3
Central Electronics>Adaptation>Channel 31


LED DRLs do not turn off when turn signals are on
1) 09-Central Electronics
2) Coding
3) Long Coding Helper
4) Click on byte 15, bit 3
5) The bit you need says, "Daytime Running Lights (DRLs) inactive with turn signals active". The box is checked by default. You need to UNCHECK the box.
6) Exit
7) Click do it


Drivers heated seat memory
The Driver side heated seat level (i.e. 1, 2 or 3) should resume the previous level upon restarting the car.
Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose Storage of seat heater level driver. Change to On and Save.
This may not be supported on all control modules.

Enabling Paddle Shifting Steering Wheel

16--Steering Wheel
Long Coding
Byte 1
Bit 4
Check the box "Steering Wheel with Tiptronic Buttons Installed" to enable it


Turning the microphone button on the steering wheel into a MUTE button instead

16--Steering Wheel
Long Coding
Byte 1
Bit 3
UNCHECK the box "MFSW...PTT button installed"

Also this is a handy link....
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbup:

I've tried everything on that rain sensor close and absolutely nothing works .

Also my roof does open with the remote. When I get a chance I'll see if my settings are different.


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice thanks!


Micro-Can works with our cars right? It's what I had left over from my MKV GTI


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

VWFSIB6 said:


> nice thanks!
> 
> 
> Micro-Can works with our cars right? It's what I had left over from my MKV GTI


Yup.


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

Just PM'd to me from another member:

If someone's roof is not opening via the fob I may have just found the culprit. In Central Electronics II, byte 1 bit 1( comfort function open: sliding roof active is checked in mine. Can't remember how it was by default when I first set it up, but if it wasn't checked from the factory maybe that's why peoples roofs won't open.


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

So I have looked everywhere for drivers seat heater memory and can't seem to find it. Any help?


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks! Very helpful!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Enabling Paddle Shifting Steering Wheel... 

16--Steering Wheel 
Long Coding 
Byte 1 
Bit 4 
Check the box "Steering Wheel with Tiptronic Buttons Installed" to enable it 


Turning the microphone button on the steering wheel into a MUTE button instead.... 

16--Steering Wheel 
Long Coding 
Byte 1 
Bit 3 
UNCHECK the box "MFSW...PTT button installed"


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Turning the microphone button on the steering wheel into a MUTE button instead....
> 
> 16--Steering Wheel
> Long Coding
> ...


 so if i use microphone button for mute 
how can i use voice recognition function?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

akipal said:


> so if i use microphone button for mute
> how can i use voice recognition function?


 You can't. 

I don't use Bluetooth or any of that crap....so I'd rather have the MUTE button instead


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> You can't.
> 
> I don't use Bluetooth or any of that crap....so I'd rather have the MUTE button instead


 i see 
i need to use microphone for my bluetooth 
buy i also miss the mute button so much  
well, for now i just use power button to mute


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Can someone please figure out how to get the side mirrors to fold as soon as you turn off the car? You can do it on the Tiguan :banghead:


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Kvn22 said:


> Can someone please figure out how to get the side mirrors to fold as soon as you turn off the car? You can do it on the Tiguan :banghead:


 can you tell us how you do it on Tiguan?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

akipal said:


> i see
> i need to use microphone for my bluetooth
> buy i also miss the mute button so much
> well, for now i just use power button to mute


 Yeah...I don't use the BT...so it's annoying if I accidentally hit the microphone button and it interrupts the music & wants a voice command instead, lol 

Takes a while for it to cancel it too


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

akipal said:


> can you tell us how you do it on Tiguan?


 I have not done it personally but I have looked at 2 Tiguan's with it here in the states.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Turning the microphone button on the steering wheel into a MUTE button instead....
> 
> 16--Steering Wheel
> Long Coding
> ...


 Excellent! Definitely need this!


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Kvn22 said:


> I have not done it personally but I have looked at 2 Tiguan's with it here in the states.


 I think its only the SEL and SEL plus that did that of 2012. I recall the CC's never had that option unless thats new to the executive 2013 year model.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Boosted2003! said:


> I think its only the SEL and SEL plus that did that of 2012. I recall the CC's never had that option unless thats new to the executive 2013 year model.


 He was talking about folding mirrors with auto-fold when locking and unlocking with remote 
I believe there is no vagcom code for this 
You need extra part for this feature 
Many people use audi relay to do this but installation is kind of complicated 
Price is about $20-30 plus some wiring on the door 
I also found non oem module that works like oem 
I need to find out about the price though


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

akipal said:


> He was talking about folding mirrors with auto-fold when locking and unlocking with remote
> I believe there is no vagcom code for this
> You need extra part for this feature
> Many people use audi relay to do this but installation is kind of complicated
> ...


 No B6 Passat or CC from my knowledge came to US with this option. The Tiguan/EOS were the first VW's of newer body styles to include this besides probably the Touareg.


----------



## b6lear (Feb 5, 2009)

Boosted2003! said:


> No B6 Passat or CC from my knowledge came to US with this option. The Tiguan/EOS were the first VW's of newer body styles to include this besides probably the Touareg.


 CC VR6 '13 has it, FWD and 4Motion.


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, my 13 CC Exec definitely has power folding mirrors.


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

overboosted said:


> Yes, my 13 CC Exec definitely has power folding mirrors.


 Correct ,but how do we get it to fold by itself when you come out of the car? That's the question here  We know you can fold them with the side mirror knob but that's manual not automatic. I hope the VAG people can make this happen soon, I'm amazed that for $43K you can't get such a simple feature. VWA, are you reading this?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Kvn22 said:


> Correct ,but how do we get it to fold by itself when you come out of the car? That's the question here  We know you can fold them with the side mirror knob but that's manual not automatic. I hope the VAG people can make this happen soon, I'm amazed that for $43K you can't get such a simple feature. VWA, are you reading this?


i don't think it can be done via software (vagcom)
you need some kind of hardware that bypasses the fold switch
here is what i've found so far

cheapest way is with audi relay
cost would be less than $50
not much source for diy installation

another one i found from korea

[video]http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/flash/convertIframeTag.nhn?vid=B302049B0952EF8E12D957AA8 20458275CD7&outKey=V125f85f0593add5f689e42daeb2b991c19e7c79054 0cd456d9b842daeb2b991c19e7&width=500&height=408[/video]

but it is pricy... $200
it comes with all hardware and instruction needed
i haven't try it yet so i don't know


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there any info out there for DIY relay installation? 

I am assuming this is the one you were thinking of? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/02-2002-AUDI...Accessories&hash=item20c9e016dc#ht_2390wt_922


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know about audi relay but i did that with korean module.You need two modules,one for driver's door and one for passenger's door. 
Some photos and a video 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/20120922049.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/20120922048.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/20120922041.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/20120922042.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/20120922040.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/20120922043.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/20120922044.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/20120922045.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/20120922046.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/20120922047.jpg/ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyZCcfQSQLw


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

overboosted said:


> LED DRLs do not turn off when turn signals are on
> 1) 09-Central Electronics
> 2) Coding
> 3) Long Coding Helper
> ...


 i did it 

i also searched on the web and found this similar tweak on GTI 
instead uncheck on byte 15, bit 3, leave it checked 
and under instruments change the country other than US, like RoW 
by doing this tweak their LED DRL stays on while blinking turn signal but dimmed 
i think it is pretty cool 

i actually had a chance to do this on my friend's 2013 GTI 
and it worked 
when i tried this on my 2013 CC, i could not change the country to any other than US 
if i change i get bunch of error on the gauge 

i am still digging but no luck so far 
if anyone wants to try and share their result, please post it up here to share with us 

thank you


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

STERG said:


> I don't know about audi relay but i did that with korean module.You need two modules,one for driver's door and one for passenger's door.
> Some photos and a video


 how hard was your installation? 
did you have to run wires from doors to inside cabin? 
how much did you pay for your module? 

thank you


----------



## xtremelow (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anyone change these often for any reason or is it a leave it mod with very few updates? 

I need to jump on these. My buddy has the VAG.COM cable but living an hour away is anything but ideal.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

xtremelow said:


> Does anyone change these often for any reason or is it a leave it mod with very few updates?


 It's a do it once kind of thing and that's it....hence why I've never bought a cable. 

I just pay a local guy, with the cable, $10 to do the mods instead of buying the cable for $300


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks again for starting this thread. Windows go up and down via remote!


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

akipal said:


> how hard was your installation?
> did you have to run wires from doors to inside cabin?
> how much did you pay for your module?
> 
> thank you


 It was not very hard if you know how and what to do.About two hours all the job and yes it needs to put a wire from driver's door to fuse box and from passanger's door to cigarettes lighter.You need a positive + when ignition is on.I uploaded a pdf with instructions as Korean sent me. 
the cost of the two modules is 150$ 
https://rapidshare.com/files/3149505765/Side Mirror Automatic Lock Folding Install instruction.pdf


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark all the sentence of the rapishare link in order to download.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there a way to get the turn signals to be the amber ones on the bottom (like in EU) instead of the brake lights?

I noticed that my tails have the rear fog but I'm not sure if they have the amber bulb like the EU ones. Any ideas?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

gwernerjr said:


> Is there a way to get the turn signals to be the amber ones on the bottom (like in EU) instead of the brake lights?
> 
> I noticed that my tails have the rear fog but I'm not sure if they have the amber bulb like the EU ones. Any ideas?


First you would need to clearfy your question
Are you talking about pre 12 cc or 2013?
And why are you posting this question on the thread?


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

akipal said:


> First you would need to clearfy your question
> Are you talking about pre 12 cc or 2013?
> And why are you posting this question on the thread?


Im pretty sure he is talking about the white bar that is on the bottom of the taillight of the 2013 CC. I have seen videos of european CCs whos turn signal is a amber light in that white bar, unlike in the US where it's just the brake light.

Back to the original question... I don't think it would be possible to Vagcom that though. Although I want to see if I could get that white bar tinted to match the tint on the reverse light.


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it possible to run both the DRL and the rear tailight at the same time? I read about that somewhere but I forgot if it was through Vagcom or with the euro light switch. I would love having the beautiful LED light up front and the tailights in the back running during the day.

And also I am interested in the power folding mirrors mod that was mentioned earlier. I hate having to manually fold the mirrors and would love if it could automatically fold when I lock the car and unfold when i unlock the car.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Grajjie said:


> Im pretty sure he is talking about the white bar that is on the bottom of the taillight of the 2013 CC. I have seen videos of european CCs whos turn signal is a amber light in that white bar, unlike in the US where it's just the brake light.
> 
> Back to the original question... I don't think it would be possible to Vagcom that though. Although I want to see if I could get that white bar tinted to match the tint on the reverse light.


Yes right
I have been told taht EU tails amd US tails are different 
I don't know if it was meant by lights or the plug
I know gti tails do have amber turn signal at the bottom portion in europe


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

akipal said:


> First you would need to clearfy your question
> Are you talking about pre 12 cc or 2013?
> And why are you posting this question on the thread?



Sorry about this I just thought there might be some coding info available. And it is a 13'


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

akipal said:


> Yes right
> I have been told taht EU tails amd US tails are different
> I don't know if it was meant by lights or the plug
> I know gti tails do have amber turn signal at the bottom portion in europe



In the US GTI/Golf tails use the amber turn signal too. The only other US VWs with separate turn signals are the Beetle and Jetta and they use red signals. The others (Tiguan, Touareg, CC, Eos, Passat) all use the brake light as the turn signal and it is cheap looking in my opinion. 

Maybe the EU tails are different. They seem to have more of an amber hue on the bottom of the taillight versus our clear bottom. 

Do the US ones come with the rear fog already though? Looks like there are LEDs on the inner portion of the taillight that are where the rear fog is..


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

gwernerjr said:


> Do the US ones come with the rear fog already though? Looks like there are LEDs on the inner portion of the taillight that are where the rear fog is..


Yes they do but you need the euro light switch to turn them on.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Grajjie said:


> Yes they do but you need the euro light switch to turn them on.


does it need to be coded as well, or will it automatically work with the euro switch?


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Grajjie said:


> Im pretty sure he is talking about the white bar that is on the bottom of the taillight of the 2013 CC. I have seen videos of european CCs whos turn signal is a amber light in that white bar, unlike in the US where it's just the brake light.
> 
> Back to the original question... I don't think it would be possible to Vagcom that though. Although I want to see if I could get that white bar tinted to match the tint on the reverse light.



indeed; i think the tails are different


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

overboosted said:


> So I am not qualified to do this but am giving it a try as I know the community will help out.
> Trying to compile a list of things that we can do to our 2013 and up CCs with VagCom. I am sure most will apply to pre 13's as well
> 
> Windows & Sunroof open and close via key fob
> ...



I take it there is no solution for the last item above???


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

gwernerjr said:


> does it need to be coded as well, or will it automatically work with the euro switch?


All you need is the euro switch. As far as I know, no coding is needed as it's just plug and play.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Grajjie said:


> All you need is the euro switch. As far as I know, no coding is needed as it's just plug and play.


They need to be wired actually. And not just the trigger wire, but wired from the rear as well. Not trying to get into that on a lease


----------



## TurboYo (Apr 1, 2010)

Is the seatbelt chime removal the same as it was in the older CCs?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

gwernerjr said:


> They need to be wired actually. And not just the trigger wire, but wired from the rear as well. Not trying to get into that on a lease


Has anybody got rear fogs to work with a 2013 CC ??


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

instigator31 said:


> Has anybody got rear fogs to work with a 2013 CC ??


Ditto


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CCereal Killer (Jul 9, 2012)

Grajjie said:


> Is it possible to run both the DRL and the rear tailight at the same time? I read about that somewhere but I forgot if it was through Vagcom or with the euro light switch. I would love having the beautiful LED light up front and the tailights in the back running during the day.
> 
> And also I am interested in the power folding mirrors mod that was mentioned earlier. I hate having to manually fold the mirrors and would love if it could automatically fold when I lock the car and unfold when i unlock the car.


Anyone find out how to run the tail lights w only the front led on?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

For 2012+ CC's, there are some conflicting reports in my searches to disabling the TPMS for winter wheels, or if you just want to get rid of it. 

The easiest way I found to do this it to go into the can-bus gateway and open up the module/feature installation list and just deselect the tire pressure monitoring box and hit save. Then the image with the tire pressures should disappear from multi function display.


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Does someone have a pic of the rear fog lights? Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna do these VCDS's this weekend... yeaaaaaahh!!!!:wave:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

poopie said:


> For 2012+ CC's, there are some conflicting reports in my searches to disabling the TPMS for winter wheels, or if you just want to get rid of it.
> 
> The easiest way I found to do this it to go into the can-bus gateway and open up the module/feature installation list and just deselect the tire pressure monitoring box and hit save. Then the image with the tire pressures should disappear from multi function display.


Do you have some screen shots or more detailed info???

PM sent too


----------



## CCereal Killer (Jul 9, 2012)

Grajjie said:


> Is it possible to run both the DRL and the rear tailight at the same time? I read about that somewhere but I forgot if it was through Vagcom or with the euro light switch. I would love having the beautiful LED light up front and the tailights in the back running during the day.


Anyone figure out how to do this??? 

Also, is there a way to increase the brightness of the led when the full headlight is on?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CCereal Killer said:


> Anyone figure out how to do this???


Install Euro Switch
Turn to parking light position....the DRL's run at ~1/2 power with the tail lights & license plate lights on 

100% confirmed


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Install Euro Switch
> Turn to parking light position....the DRL's run at ~1/2 power with the tail lights & license plate lights on
> 
> 100% confirmed


:thumbup:

Will this one work?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-4Motion-VR6/Lighting/Switches/ES252792/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

overboosted said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Will this one work?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-4Motion-VR6/Lighting/Switches/ES252792/


Yup...that's the one that I have :thumbup:


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I got my windows to open and close with the remote. Quick question, when closing, it is a 1-touch type opening once the start opening. When opening, I need to keep holding the button for them to go down all the way. Is this the "expected" or should the opening be "1 touch" with the remote?


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

faroodi said:


> I got my windows to open and close with the remote. Quick question, when closing, it is a 1-touch type opening once the start opening. When opening, I need to keep holding the button for them to go down all the way. Is this the "expected" or should the opening be "1 touch" with the remote?


No that's how they work from factory. They should go up and down without holding the button all the way. You just have to hold the button untill they start moving.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Will22 said:


> No that's how they work from factory. They should go up and down without holding the button all the way. You just have to hold the button untill they start moving.


That's what I thought. Let me double check my coding then coz to roll them down w the remote I need to keep holding it.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

after re-reading it is not clear.

Using the remote: to roll up the windows, once they start I can let go the button and all windows close.

Using the remote: to roll down the windows, I need to keep pressing the button until the windows are all the way open.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

faroodi said:


> after re-reading it is not clear.
> 
> Using the remote: to roll up the windows, once they start I can let go the button and all windows close.
> 
> Using the remote: to roll down the windows, I need to keep pressing the button until the windows are all the way open.


No....either up OR down....you have to hold the putton down until they fully open or close

Or you can select what height you want them at, when you let go of the button


----------



## JordanGLI (May 7, 2012)

Just following along, plan to do a lot of this in a couple weeks. 

What are the full capabilities of the Euro Headlight switch? 

Reverse lights on my 13 CC R line suck, I can't see $hit at night...


----------



## 2005bluesti (Apr 2, 2008)

Installed Euro switch and Tails work with LED but LED's run at 50% brightness. Any way to improve this to the full 100% brightness????


----------



## Krafty1620 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Is this possible???*



2005bluesti said:


> Installed Euro switch and Tails work with LED but LED's run at 50% brightness. Any way to improve this to the full 100% brightness????


 Has anyone figured out if this is possible??? 

Thanks!


----------



## Krafty1620 (Mar 11, 2009)

*LED DRL's at 100%*

Let me know if you are still trying to get LED's at 100% brightness when parking lights are on.


----------



## dump3dnstr3ch3ed (Mar 6, 2009)

*wipers, AFS, CD changer.*

all of those do not work as of now, they did a few days back then i coded my drls on and now that all does not work any help would be greatly :banghead::banghead::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

A couple quick questions for VAGCOM experts. 

1. Can you program such that passenger mirror dips while in reverse? I know this is only possible if you have the memory package. I believe the answer is NO for other models but wasn't sure about CC 

2. This may sound cheesy but is it possible for the DRL to alternatively blink with side turn lights in the front (for those with lighting package)? 

Many thanks


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone have any luck with getting rain closing working on a 2013? I did everything I could possibly think of in vagcom, the option shows up on the MFD and is checked, but it doesn't seem to be working. The programming module seems slightly different in the 2013's than previous years. If you were able to get it working, what was the difference between the activating that you found out.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

jd14 said:


> Anyone have any luck with getting rain closing working on a 2013? I did everything I could possibly think of in vagcom, the option shows up on the MFD and is checked, but it doesn't seem to be working. The programming module seems slightly different in the 2013's than previous years. If you were able to get it working, what was the difference between the activating that you found out.


i don't know how i did it but today out of curiosity i spilled a cup of water onto windshield while windows opened and then it worked
all windows and sunroof were rolled up closed
i tried many different coding on my 2013 Sport but no luck
now i have a new 2014 Exec and i just followed the coding i found from Korean VW forum
i didn't expect to be working but it is working... wow

some one may try this



i know our CC will show option 'RLFS' instead of 'RLS' in 09 Cent. Elect.
but still i followed exact coding on 2014 CC and it is working


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup...that's the one that I have :thumbup:


There seems to be some mixed information in this thread. Is this a plug and play of the European switch, or is additional wiring needed? 

Seeing as you have installed the switch, I was hoping you might offer an assist. 

Thanks. 

JCF
2014 R-Line


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

2014ccrline said:


> There seems to be some mixed information in this thread. Is this a plug and play of the European switch, or is additional wiring needed?
> 
> Seeing as you have installed the switch, I was hoping you might offer an assist.
> 
> ...


Switch is plug-and-play. Everything works fine including the parking lights. The extra wiring is for if you want rear fog lights to work. Haven't seen anyone who has gotten the rears to work anyways.


----------



## Zeebox (Aug 19, 2008)

overboosted said:


> DRL off/on option added to MFI lighting options


Any progress on this one?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Zeebox said:


> Any progress on this one?


Haven't tried it on a CC, but if it's like the Passat or Tiguan look for this option in Central Electronics (long coding helper):









Or it might be something like "active thru MFD" or something like that


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a way to enable the gear shift/current gear indicator in the MFI for manual transmission CCs? The Golfs/GTIs/Jettas have one, but the CC does not. Thanks in advance for any help! :thumbup:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

ABATurbo said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to enable the gear shift/current gear indicator in the MFI for manual transmission CCs? The Golfs/GTIs/Jettas have one, but the CC does not. Thanks in advance for any help! :thumbup:


Should be because it is on mine.


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi! I'll post some modifications I'd done on my MY2015 CC with VCDS.
Auto folding mirrors pressing lock button on remote control.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7175626
Switch off dlr. there are three ways to do this. You can activate all together or only the one you prefer.
1.- MFA option in lights menu. 
Activate as described in this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=86840237
2.- dlr off with hand brake hold. 
- 09 - central elect.
- coding -> long coding helper
- byte 11
- activate bit 0. This bit is undefined so you must change it manually. Bit 0 is the right one (00000001). Change it, select another byte and apply changes. If don't select another byte, the bit change won't be memorized.
3.- dlr off with light switch in "0".
- 09 - central elect.
- coding -> long coding helper
- byte 26 
- activate bit 3
- close and click do it!
Sorry for my English. Hope been useful!



Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------

